# lesson learned today



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Checked snares today and found I had 2 coyotes hanging . Took first one out and remade set , a beautiful female probably my best hide this year { left in pic } . On to the big male , wound up real tight so I cut the cable in 3 places to get him out and unwind brush . Place him aside and start to remake set . Reach back to my packbox and think I saw something .. YUP !! His eyes are blinking ! Quickly remedy that situation and am left to wonder how long it would have taken him to regain enough consciousness to get away . Maybe he was too far gone , but I wouldn't bet on it .. Lesson learned , next time I will check real close to make sure the lights are out before I remove a snare .


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice catch and ya that could have been a bad day.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Now, that's scary! Good looking 'yotes there.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes nice looking yotes, had that happen only once with a marten, would usually give them a tap on the head then take them out of the trap, crush their chest then remake the set, well I guess I forgot step 2, thought I saw something move but continued re-doing the set, cleaned up the area and looked in my fur box and see that he was gone- $90.00 walked away - needless to say it was never repeated.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

hassell said:


> Yes nice looking yotes, had that happen only once with a marten, would usually give them a tap on the head then take them out of the trap, crush their chest then remake the set, well I guess I forgot step 2, thought I saw something move but continued re-doing the set, cleaned up the area and looked in my fur box and see that he was gone- $90.00 walked away - needless to say it was never repea


Hard lesson Rick , I've talked with a couple trappers here and they all laughed and shared similar experiences with me , looks like we aren't alone . Funniest was a guy that had a muskrat come to in his boat last fall . Says it got a little hairy for a minute ..lol .


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Great looking fur! Last year I learned to pay a little more attention at my sets. I was out checking my traps and there was fresh snow and cold temps, so I was resetting all my traps to be sure they would fire. At one set,I dug through the snow to find my trap chain. As I did,a bobcat stood up an arms length away in the brush. It had gotten caught before the snow and hunkered down in the brush and left no tracks out in the snow where my set was. I check out my sets a little closer now.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thats a good one Ruger. HA !!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That could have been ugly.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

* Wow!!!!!!!!!!!! Nice yotes C2C grats on your catch--Way to get'er done------------------------------------------------------------------- Ruger about the same thing happened to me twice--We had a heavy snow fall [2' ] and the next morning checking a Bobcat set-looked like nothing was around went up to the set to remake it and out from the cubby sprang a 30 lb Bob held by 2 toes stopped about a foot from my snowshoes Did a quick draw on that one--also needed to changed my Diaper-------Few years later almost in the same area I had a set in a double open hollow log for Bob and coming to check the set I see a Cat bounceing in the trap about a 18 pounder- walked up to the set Pulled out my trapline pistol [ savage 101 single shot ] shot the cat and out of the other end comes another one madder than He!!--I fell back on my snowshoes down I went---Glad he was staked short--another diaper ruined---------Trapline memories last for ever-------sb*


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks SB, at least I don't feel like I'm the only one that does something silly.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Some great stories guys, I think there will be a few more coming.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

cool story and a lesson indeed when the dogs are frozen it's good, when they are warm and flexible........those ones still could bite!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice coyotes C2C... When I first started trapping I was running down to check one of my sets in a creek when I slid on the snow and almost fell onto a big-ass XXL raccoon...after taking care of it we headed to the next spot, when we got there the raccoon got up in the back of the truck... had to take care of it again...


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Thank you all for telling me about these valuable lessons. I will double check all the animals that I trap to verify that they are indeed deceased.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Great story. Had a raccoon this year do near the same thing. "Dispatched" him and popped his foot out. Then, went to remake another set. Returned to have him standing there looking at me. Opps...


----------

